# Is it safe to replace a Cree XP-G R5 with a Nichia 219 in a Fenix PD32?



## RCS1300 (May 29, 2013)

vinh nguyen [[email protected]] is going to attempt to replace my Cree XP-G R5 emitter in my Fenix PD 32 light with a Nichia 219 emitter.

I know very little about the electrical draw of emitters and battery drain. If the change of emitters in this light is possible, is it safe to replace the emitter with a Nichia 219 in terms of power draw and usage?

The Fenix PD32 uses either 2-CR123 batteries or 1-18650 battery. 

Cree XP-G R5

Forward voltage (@ 350 mA, 25 °C) v 2.9 3.25 
Forward voltage (@ 700 mA, 25 °C) v 3.05 
Forward voltage (@ 1000 mA, 25 °C) v 3.15 
Forward voltage (@ 1500 mA, 25 °C) v 3.25 
LeD junction temperature °C 150 


Nichia 219

Absolute Maximum Ratings


Item Symbol Absolute Maximum Rating Unit
Forward Current IF 1500 mA
Pulse Forward Current IFP 2000 mA
Allowable Reverse Current IR 85 mA
Power Dissipation PD 5.25 W
Operating Temperature Topr -40~100 °C
Storage Temperature Tstg -40~100 °C
Junction Temperature TJ 150 °C


* Absolute Maximum Ratings at TS=25°C.
* IFP conditions with pulse width ≤10ms and duty cycle ≤10%.

Item Symbol Condition Type Unit
Forward Voltage VF IF=350mA 3.0 V


----------



## Tiresius (May 31, 2013)

They are almost identical. You'll be fine with the mod if not, happy. The 219 has a higher vf than the xpg. I havn't seen anyone not happy with the mod except those who prefer the warmer xpg 90CRI


----------

